# Gremlins - Drones recoverable by C130s and F35s



## Kirkhill (11 May 2018)

https://www.themaven.net/warriormaven/air/f-22s-f-35s-will-launch-recoverable-gremlins-attack-drones-Z9-9Mj9kdUuHkWK5NHGxMw/

So how does this affect the following:

F35s
C130s
CP140s
P8s
Global Express
FWSAR

CH-148
CH-149

Ship Launched "Drones"
GBAD
MUAVs

And many, many more







They just become another munition that, like 7.62mm ball, can be launched from any platform.


----------



## FJAG (11 May 2018)

Airborne launch sounds like a fine idea but why expose the expensive delivery aircraft with unnecessary loiter time simply to control and recover these things? Surely a less complex and less risky control/recovery system would be preferable.

 :cheers:


----------



## SeaKingTacco (12 May 2018)

I also cannot figure out for the life of me why you would even take the risk of recovering these things back to an F35.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 May 2018)

what is old is now new https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTGBFY82Gik


----------



## Baz (13 May 2018)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I also cannot figure out for the life of me why you would even take the risk of recovering these things back to an F35.



The P-8 is (was?) supposed to have a disposable drone for MAD ()http://www.militaryaerospace.com/articles/2015/01/bae-subhunting-drone.html... the cost was around what a DIFAR cost.

As well, it was also supposed to get a disposable EO drone... can't find a link, but again around the cost of a DIFAR.

This https://patents.google.com/patent/US6082675 patent describes turning a sono into a drone with an inexpensive wing kit so it can be launched and then fly out to its drop point.

I agree; get them to the cost point where they are disposable, just like sonobuoys, and then let them go do the dangerous work but don't bring them home.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (13 May 2018)

Baz said:
			
		

> The P-8 is (was?) supposed to have a disposable drone for MAD ()http://www.militaryaerospace.com/articles/2015/01/bae-subhunting-drone.html... the cost was around what a DIFAR cost.
> 
> As well, it was also supposed to get a disposable EO drone... can't find a link, but again around the cost of a DIFAR.
> 
> ...



That is my thinking. If your Gremlin can find its way back to a parent F35, then so can the enemy (even if it just follows). Once at the parent F35, I don't care how good your AI is, there is still the risk of collision.

On the sonobuoy/drone interface, I think there is real scope to make a flying armada of relocatable sensors to help out with ASW.


----------

